# الصحن الطائر ( الطيران البديل ) مشروع كامل و (opensource)



## makkacom (18 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رأيكم أخواني في هذا المشروع

الصحن الطائر​






شاهد هذا الفيديو وهو أفضل عرض رأيته

http://jlnlabs.imars.com/gfsuav/videos/GFStestf4.wmv

الخطة الكاملة لبناء الصحن الطائر في هذه الصفحة

http://jlnlabs.imars.com/gfsuav/gfsuavn01a.htm

:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: 

يا اخوان في الحقيقة سرت موسوس أول ماشفت هذا المشروع ولكن لأسف ما حصلت محرك بهذه القدرة

at least a 150 Watts

وراسلت أحد المواقع ولكنه قال مانقدر نوصل القطع للسعودية  

المحلات إلى عندنا في مكة وجدة ماعندك أحد  ما عندهم إلى مواطير حقت المسجلات ومافي مراوح ولا بطاريات شحن صغيرة.

الصحن الطائر جاهز بالكامل وبالتصميملت .

يا اخوان أي شخص عنده معلومة ممكن نستفيد منها في بناء هذا المشروع أو يعرف أين نجد على الأقل محرك 12 فولت 150 واط

رجاء لا تبخلوا علينا.

أخوكم ممكن يصير في عقله شي لو ما كمل المشروع

:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 فبراير 2007)

فعلا شي يوسوس

فكرة المشروع رائعة جدا وغريبة ومعقدة حاولت قراءة التفاصيل لكن هناك مالم أستوعب فكرته جيدا

سنحاول نشر الموضوع لاكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء لنستفيد ممن لديه فكرة عن الموضوع...

شكرا


----------



## makkacom (19 فبراير 2007)

*1*

أنا الأن أقوم بالعمل عليه وبإمكاني تقديم شرح مفصل إن أردتم

وفكرته رائعة وعبقرية :12: 

وهو مشروع سهل جدا جدا جدا 

ولكن المشكلة هي عدم توفر المعدات لذلك سأقوم بالتوليف .


----------



## حمد عبد الله (20 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ...
الموضوع الاساسى للعلم هو البحث عن الحقيقه خارج اطار الخرافه .. والسيطره من خلال المعرفه المتراكمه والاكيده ..باثبات الجداره من خلال التجربه الناجحه ... والسيطره على الاشياء ( الماده والطاقه ) بالعلم والعمل ...من اجل تحقيق الغايه العامه للبشريه بجعل الحياه اكثر راحه واكثر سعاده....
ان الموضوع ليس عجيبا ..وهو السيطره على طاقة محرك لدفع الهواء من اجل الطيران وهذا اخوتى موجود في كل انواع الطائرات ولكن تختلف الحيل المتبعه في السيطره على قوة الدفع ...وكفاءتها في استغلال اكبر نسبه من طاقة الوقود ...اقول الامر ليس اكثر من تجربه نندهش منها نحن ويستفيد من نتائجها غيرنا...ابارك جهد الاخ الذى يحاول صنع نموذج لهذه الماكنه ....شكرا لصبركم في البحث عما ينفع هذه الامه .....


اخوكم في الاسلام ...حمد عبد الله


----------



## makkacom (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

بالضبط الحيلة في هذه الصحن الطائر هو هذا الشكل الهندسي البديع

شاهد هذا الفيديو وستفهم كل شء في هذا المشروع

المقطع هو عبارة عن تجربة ضخ هواء من فوق هذا الشكل الهندسي ، شاهده وهو يرتفع إلى الأعلى

الشكل يسموه شكل كوندا وهو الرجل الذي اكتشف فائدته وحصل على برائة اختراع فيه




http://jlnlabs.imars.com/gfsuav/coanda/videos/candatb.wmv




وجود أي عائق يسبب في عدم انسيابية الهواء إلى أسفل شكل كوندا شاهد هذه التجربة الفاشلة :81: 




http://jlnlabs.imars.com/gfsuav/coanda/videos/candatb2.wmv

لقد قمت حتى الأن بعمل تجربتين فاشلتين والسبب هو أن الشكل الذي صتعته لم يكن متقن

المزيد فيما بعد :30:


----------



## د.بروفيسور (28 فبراير 2007)

تسلم اخووي makkacom 

والله يوفقك فالتجربه

بس ابي اعرف شي....؟

انا عندي محرك كبير شوي

وقووووي

بس ما اعرف اذا يفيد

ارجو ترد علي بسرعه لانه هالفكره وسوستنيي وناااوي اعملهاا vbmenu_register("postmenu_352213", true); 
​


----------



## makkacom (5 أبريل 2007)

د. بروفيسور 

الصحن الطائر صغير الحجم ، تقريبا مثل صحن الطعام أو أكبر قليلا ، هل يركب محركك 

وإذا كان محركك كبير جدا فممكن نجرب نعمل نموذج صحن طائر كبير !!!


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (6 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز makkacom 
احببت ان اشاركك في موضوعك علني اقدم لك بعض العون

من خلال عملي المهني اعرف انه يوجد الكثير من المحركات التي تعمل 12 فولت 
وتوجد هذه المحركات في اجهزه بعض اجزاء السيارات 
ونجدها في

1 - محرك ماسحات مياه الامطار 
2 - مراوح تبريد ( ما يعرف لدينا في العراق الراديتر) واغلبها كهربائي
3 - مراوح توزيع هواء التبريد في السيرات
4 - كما توجد هذه المحركات الكهربائيه في المراوح المتنقله التي تستخد في السفرات السياحيه او ما يسمى لديكم الذهاب الى البر فهي مصممه لتعمل على بطاريه السياره

 النقاط 1 . 2 . 3 . يمكن ان تجدها بنفس الفولتيه مع الاختلاف في القدره وذلك بالاعتماد على نوعيه السياره وحجمها 

صدقني اخي لو كانت الضروف لدينا تسمح للتجوال بحريه في الاسواق لذهبت بنفسي وعرفت لك نوعيه المروحه وماركتها واين تستخدم واخبرتك

اوصيك ان لا تياس وان تستمر في البحث حتى تجد ضالتك وسوف اتابع موضوعك هذا وانا على استعداد ان اقدم لك العون في كيفيه ربط الاجزاء


----------



## alsaneyousef (11 أبريل 2007)

to mkkacom
go 
to 
www.ebay.com
and search what you want and youcan buy it and will send to soudia no problem
ismail


----------



## alsaneyousef (11 أبريل 2007)

to makkacom 
you can buy this helocopter and take the motor and remot control
http://cgi.ebay.com/RC-R-C-RADIO-CO...21QQihZ016QQcategoryZ2563QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعة هذه طائرة مروحية Heliocopter ولكن التصميم الخارجي مختلف .


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية.

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها نعمة


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (16 أبريل 2007)

صديقى عارض موضوع الصحن اتلطاءر انا مخترع مصرى امضى من عمره 6سنوات فى هذا المشروع تحديدا ومن فترة غيربعيدة اشتركت على المنتدى لاتمكن من عرض الفكرة الكاملة والمتكاملة عن المشروع ذا الذىة كاد يسبب لى لوسة بالفعل فهل اطمح منك بالتواصل معى صدقنى من الممكن انت او انا او كلانا ننفذة وخصوصا لو عرفت ان فكرة هذا المشروع وسبل تنفيذة موجودة وبالكامل فى الوطن العربى الكبير ارجو منك ان لاتحزن على ردودى فوالله لو ان الله وفقنا وتم تنفيذة ووددت انت ان تقول انك صاحبة بالكامل ما ترددت ان اضع خالص تجاربى بين يديك المهم ان نثبت ان الوطن العربى لم ينضب من المبدعين الذين يحاولون المساهمة فى بناء العالم وليسوا هم المستهلكون فقط ولكن ليكن بمعلومك الصحن الذى اجريت علية تجاربى وعمرى ذهب منة 6سنوات ليست هباء صحن للاستعمال وليس للترفية كالذى تقولة وهو يكلف اذا استخدمة شخص واحد اىكبينة لشخص واحد يتكلف مائة الف جنية مصرى لاغير وهذا على مستوى الانتاج التجارى فهل افدتك اتمنى هذا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ملحوظة الموضوع موجود فى الردود على موضوع سيار تسير بالماء فى قسم الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة


----------



## جاسر (17 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة متصفح ماتع جداً, قبيل دخولي جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة وفي زيارة لكلية الهندسة, رأيت مشروع قريب جداً جداً من هذا ما لأ أتذكره هل كان يستخدم تلك الموجهات أو لا, كان قطرها متر ونصف تقريباً والمحرك كبير نوعاً ما, ترتفع حوالي متر أو أقل, هذا الكلام منذ سنوات طويلة نسال الله حسن الخاتمة 

أحببت أشكرك وأعطيك إشارة عن هذا المشروع, وفي اعتقادي الفكرة يمكن تطبيقها إن شاءالله, وصعوبتها في التحكم وهذا يحتاج تجربة وصبر ووقت وإنسان مؤمن بفكرته.

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

ممتاااااااااااااز


----------



## د.بروفيسور (30 أبريل 2007)

يا اخواان والله تعقدت 

اخوي راعي الموضوع لو سمحت انا فهمت كل ي
الا شوية نقاط 

المحرك حصلته 

وكل شي تمام

انا عندي من يسويلي الجسم

بس ابيك تقولي
الجسم شو مادته

هو بلاستيك ولا شو
والي يغطي الجسم((الكوفر))
شو هو من اي ماده

هل هو فلين؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (30 أبريل 2007)

اخى البروفيسير تحية طيبة وبعد
اما سؤالك الاول والاخير فينبىء للاْسف بالسخرية الفظة التى والله ما قابلة برنامج big idia الامريكى الغير عربى فانظر انت وحاسب نفسك سؤالك جدى ام هزلى لايعتد بة 
وانا لله وانا الية راجعون


----------



## د.بروفيسور (7 مايو 2007)

حووووه انت شو تقووول بالله عليك

سوال واريد اجااابه

وعفكره انا مب مهندس ولا عالم عشاااان تعايير


----------



## almaliki62000 (9 مايو 2007)

يا سيد مصطفى محمد جمال ردا على استفزازك الغبي لاعضاء المنتدى 
ويش لك ويش للمنتديات طالما تعارض من يطرح سؤال و ازيدك من الشعر بيت نوعان من االناس ما عمر يتعلم و لا يفلح الانسان الخجول و الانسان الي ما يسال او المتكبر عن السؤال و انا اضن انك جامع الاتنين معا زود على كدا مالك صالح الي يبغا يسال يسال و يوم ما يطلبون منك ترد او تفيدهم بموضوعاتك التافه ديك الوقت تشرط 
نعل الله المتكبرين في كل كتاب


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد للة والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله بداية اقول لاخى فى الله د البروفسير اننى والله الذى لااله الاهو لااعاير ولكننى لمحت سخرية لايجوز ابدائها فى موضوع يهمنى ويهمك بالقدر ذاتة الذى يهم كل انسان على وجة البسيطة وخصوصا ان كانت تلك السخرية لم تخرج ممن يظهرون لنا العداء وااسف فقط لان ردى قد يكون متاخرا عليك فلست انا ممن يضيعون اوقاتهم فى الكلام على النت اما انك تضايق الى هذه الدرجة فهذا صحيح ماينبغى ان ترد على فيه انت قبل غيرك صديقى لسنا اصاغر حتى نرمى بعضنا بالتهم جزافا ولكننى حزنت لردك انت اخى العربى وكون شركات اجنبيه احترمتنى عفوا لن ارغمك على فعل ما فعلوا ولكن لاتسخر منى فقط واحيى من هنا موقف الاخ محمد طارق محمد والمشرف الخلوق محمد الكردى ولاحول ولا قوه الاباللة


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

الاخ almaliki اولا من فوضك للرد عن غيرك فانا والحمد لله اقوم بالتوضيح لاى عضواكون قد بدا له منى بعض الفتور ورد قد لايعجب بعض الاعضاء طبعا انت منهم وهذا ان دل يدل على اننى غيرمتكبر والحمدلله الواحد القهار ثانيا كونك ترد على بكل ذلك الكلام الذى اترك لغيرك توصيفة فليس اقل من انة كلام عنصرى قح فمن ادراك ان مواضيعى تافهه ااجريت استطلاع ياهذا على مواضيعى ثالثا ان تقول اننى ليس لى فى المنتديات فهذا ايضا حكم من لايعرف اعرفتنى من قبل ايها العضو ام انك تقول مالاتعلم رابعا فنحن بداية امة متكلمة اتود ان اهينك فلا ترد لاوالله مايكون طبعا ولكن ان حتى تعى ما اقول فقط راجعة عدة فى راسك مرات كما والله افعل واخيرا وليس باخرا تلعننى وانا اشكرك ليس على اللعان ولكن انك جعلتنى حجيجك الى يوم يبعثون هل انت متخيل المنظر على الاقل تقف واقف ويقول رب العالمين باقتصاص حقى منك كاملا اتخاف ردى ولاتخاف الله ارجو لك الهداية وان رددت سامحتك اما ان لم ترد فاشهد الله اننى لم ولن اسامحك فى اهانتك لى الى يوم الوقت المعلوم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 
والان اتركك لحكم ضميرك العربى يا عربى اما ان تكون فقط مستعرب فهذا شىْ اخر ولكن ايضا لايكفى ان اسامحك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

الى من يدخل الى هذه الصفحة
قال العرب قديما وصفا لاحد الجماعات العرب ايضا الغيركرام كلام فية وصفا وتوصيفا لعدم كرمهم اقولة فقط للمعرفة واخذ رايكم قال الشاعر صراحة لااذكر اسمة 
قوما اذا صفع النعال وجوههم شكت النعال باى ذنب تصفع 
وقال شاعر اخر 
قوما اذا راوالركاب لهم حاضرا قالوا لامهم بولى على النار 
فاذا بالت بالت بمقدار
وكان العرب المرتحلون ليلا ينزلون عند من يوقد نارا ارجو ان لااكون اثقلت عليكم وارائكم تهمنى وشكرا للمنتدى الذى فعل معى مثل العرب ولكن الكرام منهم وليس غيرهم


----------



## almaliki62000 (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمت الله تعالى و بركاته 
االى الاخ 

انا من حقي ان ارد عليك كما من حقك ان تنتقدني لاني اؤؤمن انا المسلمون اخوة و قد اهنت اخي في ردك عليه باستفزاز فان لم يكن عندك ما ينفع فلا تضر تاني شئء و على فكرة هده اخر رسالة في الموضوع حتى مايصير المنتدى موقع للمشادات الكلامية لقد ارسلت لك رسالة في موضوع طرحت تسال عن امكانية ان يصبح عضو في المنتدىمشرفا و لقد كتبت لك نفس الرد الدي كتبته لاخينا في الله د بوفيسر فما كان شعودرك و ان تتهكم عليه بالاستدلال بالبرامج الامريكية و زياد 
انا ما ابي

ك تسامحني لاني ما غلطت عليك و لا على اي واحد هدا رايك و ادا كت تضن اني غلطت عليك فارجوا ان تطلب المسامحة من د برفيسور لانك غلطت عليةو ديك الوقت ممكن نتناقش
و السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاته و على فكرة انا عربي مسلم


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

الاخ العربى المسلم ذات الاسم الاجنبى تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة اما بعد فيا اخى almalki ليس الامر بمشادة كلامية وماهو ايضا بصبيانية الامر جد خطير قلت انا كلام واوضحت معناة فماذا يضيرك انت اما ان تقول اعتذر للبروفسير اولا فردى علية كالاعتذار وتعتقد اننى لم اسامحك الا لو لا والله سامحتك حديث لرسول الله يقول معناه 
ان من سامح وهو يملك الحق فكانما سفف اخية او اطعم اخية التراب ليس هذا باهانة ولكنى سامحتك ولكن تدبر الامر قليلا لعلك تدرك اننى لم اقصد اهانة البروفسير حقا ولكن الحق اننى منحقى ان احزن فره على اقل من رد الاعادى وهذا ما احزننى وجعلنى اشعر حقا بالاهانة ولو سمحت لى نتفق على قفل الموضوع سويا وليس من طرف واحد اليس هذا اعدل انتظر ردك


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

ملحوظة للاخ المالكى ليس انا من طلب ان اكون مشرفا ولكنة عضوا اخر والامر مثبت باننى كنت ارد على ذلك العضو وبامكانك الرجوع لجميع ردودى ومواضيعى من المنتدى 
ويا رب يهديك وتعرف من الان المتكبر يا راجل اتريد قفل الموضوع بمفردك واكون انا المتكبر عجيبة


----------



## almaliki62000 (9 مايو 2007)

المالكي بالفرنسي تكتبallmalki
و قبيلة المالكي معروفة علىالصعيد العالمي و يمديك تسال هدا للتوضيح 
لقد سامحتك بالفعل و ما ردي عليك الا لاوضح لك مكمن الخطاء و عفى الله عما سلف


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى نحمد الله تعالى على ما اعطى ونستخلفة فيما اخذ لامانع الاهو ولامعطى الااياه ونثنى علية بالخير كله سبحانه لانحصى ثناء علية هو كما اثنى علي نفسة بالخيربدانا او بالشر حتى فلننتهى بالخير واشكرك لتوضيحك عمنا الله بالرحمة وله الحمد فقط وددت ان اقول لك اخى المالكى تشرفت بمعرفتكم الكريمة وبعائلتك المحترمة واود ايضا شكرك على ردك الاخير وعدم تجاهلك يعنى لى اشياء كثيره انك واخرون يبداون معى بالهجوم ثم نصبح اصدقاء اوكما نقول فى مصر مماحبة الابعد عداوه وهذا صدقنى اسعدنى ايما سعادة اشكرك واتمنى دوام الخير لك ولعائلتك اعزك الله بعزه واشكرك مره اخرى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

اخى البروفسير تحية مكن عند الله مباركة احب ان اوضح لكم وجود لبث فى الموضوع فطنت انا الية متاخرا وقبل شرحة اعتذر لك كامل الاعتذار واود منك شىْ ان تشكر الاخ المالكى الذى لولاة مافطنت لذلك الموضوع بداية انى مقدم مشروع صحن طائر بالهيدروجين وكم تكلمت مع الاعضاء فية الى الان والامر طيب الى ان فوجئت بالصحن المشار اليه بالمنتدى وااسف اننى لم اعى وانت تتكلم عن الصحن المشار الية بالمنتدى الصحن الكهربى ذات المحرك الكهربى واعتقدت انك تستهزىْ بى ولم اظن ان الكلام على الصحن الكهربى ولكن تداركت الامر الان فاعذرنى ارجوك وسامحنى واشكرك لسعة صدرك واشكر الاخ المالكى لتنبيهه والحمد لله رب لعالمين والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (9 مايو 2007)

اعتقد اخى البروفسير ان انسب كفر من الصاج الخفيف لان الفلين مايتحمل


----------



## د.بروفيسور (20 مايو 2007)

يا اخواان حصل خير


اخوي المالكي شكرا

اخوي مصطفى مسموح


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

*حوامات رااااائعه*

مشكووووووووووووور اخي makkacom على الموضوع الرائع والروابط الرائعه ..صراحه حاجه مذهله .. هذه " الاطباق الطائره " ذكرتني "بحوامات" المراقبه في لعبة "الميتال قير سوليد " .. بخصوص المحرك .. من الممكن ان يكون ماذكره الاخ laklok10 في مقالة : اصنع طائرة لا سلكية بنفسك بالصور . في قسم : الملتقى الهندسي > هندسة الطيران..
مفيدا لك ..وربما يكون من الاجدى لك لف المحرك بنفسك لتطويره.راجع المقال السابق... والف شكر لك اخي على المعلومات والرابط الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق.:12:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2007)

بعض زملائي الذين كانوا يتقدمونني بعام واحد في الجامعة ، تمكنوا من صنع حوامة من محرك فولكس فاجن ( تبريد هواء ) ، وصنعوا الشفرات بأنفسهم ووضعوا أعمدة نقل الحركة مع المسننات .
وكان الغلاف من الصفائح المعدنية العادية .
كما وضعوا كرسي ، وبقية التجهيزات المساعدة لعمل المحرك من عدادات و.....


----------



## حنظله (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أخي makkacom 
أعتقد بامكاني المساعده بالنسبه للمحرك ولكن يجب أن أعرف وزن الصحن وتريده بسرعه محدده ولا بتسارع 
طبعا الارتفاع ما رح يكون عالي كتيير 
هون بسوريا احنا بنلف محركات حسب الطلب 
انشاء الله أحاول استفسرلك عن الأداء


----------



## makkacom (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتذر للجميع عن تأخر متابعتي للموضوع بسبب انشغالي

-----------------------------

في الحقيقة لقد اتبعت خطوات المخترع 

قمت بتكبير تصميمه بواسطة آلة تصوير

واستخدمت الفلين و الفلين الخفيف في التصميم

وقمت بصنع ثلاثة نماذج بأحجام مختلفة

وكلها لم تنجح إما بسبب رداءة تركيب الهيكل أو بسبب ضعف المحرك

--------------------------------

اخواني الكرام أنا مستعد للتعاون مع أي منكم وذلك عن طريق المراسلة عبر ال*****

makkacom***********

ومازالت لدي أفكار كثيرة في هذا المشروع وآمل أن نستطيع التقدم للأمام وعمل شيء مفيد


----------------------------

توجد محلات لبيع السيارات والطائرات التي تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد ، في هذه المحلات يستطيع أي منكم الحصول على محركات بالمواصفات المطلوبة والمعدات الأاخرى الازمة ........

بحثت شخصيا وسألت في منتديات لهواة السيارات و الطائرات التي تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد ولكنهم لم يعطوني معلومات مفيدة

وتوجد أيضا نوادي لمحبي هذه الهواية وهؤلاء يمكن الإستفادة منهم بشكل كبير جدا 

--------------------------------
الأخ

مصطفى محمد جمال 

يشرفني العمل معك و*****ي موجود في هذه الرسالة

------------------------------------
الأخ

مازن Mazen 

سأقوم حالا بالتوجه إلى قسم الطيران بالمنتدى

------------------------------

وجميع الأخوة الباقون

أشكركم على متابعة الموضوع


----------



## makkacom (8 سبتمبر 2007)

makkacom***********


----------



## makkacom (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الظاهر أن الإدارة تمنع وضع أرقام البريد الإلكتروني

من يرغب بمراسلتي فيمكن أن يراسلني عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة بالمنتدى


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ليه الموضوع لا يسمح بالدخول
؟


----------



## احمد قوجاق (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع ممتاز و ارجو لك التوفيق و العون من الله تعالى


----------



## الكيمياء حياة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

إلي صاحب الموضوع والمهتمين به المهم في هذه الموضوع هو سرعة الموتور و هو من 12000 إلي 15000 في الدقيقة الهيكل من مادة خفيفة وقوية لتشكيل الهيكل والغطاء هو عمله من الجلد الذي يستخدم في تنجيد كراسي السيارات وجهاز التوجيه هو سيرفو يعمل علي قناتان لا سلكي ويتحكم به من لاسلكي يدوي وبسيطرة علي مقدار الزاوية المطلوبة لتحريك الأجنحة وعندك من المواتير التي تفي بهذا الغرض هو موتور السي دي روم أو الهاردسك لأني سرعته تصل إلي 50000دورة في الدقيقة وخفيف الوزن ليتسني للهواء الناتج من الريشة رفع الجسم كاملاً راجع موقع القرية الإلكترونية


----------



## العالم سويل (18 يوليو 2009)

اخواني ارجوكم اعادة رفع الفيديو و تجديد الروابط 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

